

HN 2.0 2.0 - zupreme
http://www.zeaun.com/web-apps/hacker-news-2.0-2.0.html

======
orta
Claiming to be HackerNews 2.0 seems dishonest, being that you're not the
original author of hackernews. Which is probably why they banned your feed,
imagine hacker news calling itself Slashdot 2.0 or digg being reddit 2.0.

It seems like a nice site, but it could probably do with re-branding.

~~~
zupreme
That's why I kept the terms YCombinator and Hacker News out of the domain
name. I felt that HN2 got the point across. As I pointed out in the blog post,
HN2.co is my way of paying homage to a great resource by adding additional
functionality.

Thanks for looking, and thanks for your feedback.

~~~
fredsters_s
Props for shipping. But how are you adding functionality? It's really not that
hard to click links.

Tangent: all this 'redesign HN' stuff is misguided. HN is brilliantly
designed. It's sparse, it's not pretty, but it would be hard to improve the
design from a UX point of view. Good design is about thought, not about
shininess.

~~~
zupreme
Good points. The main goal was to make a site that let the visitor consume
great content from HN, but without accumulating the clutter of multiple
windows and tabs, and without the hassle of hitting the back button over and
over to go back to HN after reading an article.

For future functionality I would like to add the ability to post links to the
original stories to social networks right from the UI, to mark certain stories
as "watched" and to receive either push notifications or AJAX-refreshed
notifications when a story you are "watching" gets a new comment or when you
get a reply to a comment you have posted.

~~~
WalterSear
But collecting tabs is how the web works. You follow article after article,
until all the questions are closed, marked for later reading, or you run out
of time.

Oh, and removing the comments? Dude!

If you wanted to improve HN, make the comments and linked site accessible at
once, so people don't have to jump from one to the other.

~~~
zupreme
I hear you. I plan to add the comments. I just didn't have time to do so this
weekend. I expect to have them there within the next few days.

If you have any suggestions for how best to place them without adding clutter,
I'd be grateful.

Thanks.

------
ORioN63
I'm sorry, but this is just not for me. I like to have a lot of screen space.
The HN sidebar kills it. Also I have a horrible habit of just middle-clicking
all links I am interested. The list of open tabs grows fast, but that way I
can track everything that I'm working on and/or reading.

------
GreyTheory
I suggest you try and create your own brand, rather than trying to stand on
the backs of the people that have worked so hard to make this site what it is
over at ycombinator.

Hell, it just seems cheeky. And badly done.

Change the name, change the color scheme and maybe revamp the design... then
you might have a good project.

~~~
zupreme
Thanks. I've got my hands full with other projects at the moment. This was a
fun weekend project that I will revisit from time to time to add features to,
but it is not intended to be a new news site, as such. It's just a different
UI for reading stories from HN, just like the many other HN redesign posts
that show up here every few weeks. I hope some enjoy it and find it useful.

Thanks for taking the time to look and comment.

------
MaysonL
Why don't these people fix something that's broken? I.e. do something to Gmail
or Google Reader.

------
trentmb
Seems to require JavaScript. I'm sure this was a fun project, but regular HN
suits my needs.

~~~
zupreme
It does. Quite a bit of it actually. Thanks for trying it out and please do
check back later. Based on the feedback I get from the HN community I'd like
to add a lot more functionality down the road without adding clutter to the
UI.

------
wglb
Disingenuous to call it HN, as you do not appear to be Paul Graham or any of
the YC team.

~~~
zupreme
I'm not, nor do I claim to be. I'm a fan who wanted a different interface and
decided to share it with the community. Thanks for looking.

~~~
wglb
_I'm not,_ \- if you mean you are not calling it HN, the title is HN 2.0.

As far as your site, perhaps being a minimalist, I prefer the current site
design, as it serves my needs nicely.

------
shousper
This is the second post I've seen of late with someone trying to redesign or
change the face of HN.

Has nobody thought to just create an awesome userscript/style?

------
cr4zy
Sites that frame bust like nytimes and stackoverflow will break this somewhat.
I like the idea though.

~~~
BhujangiJedi
They can mostly be handled, as I discovered when creating a Chrome plug-in
with a similar interface:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/beoobakjmicjpifdpc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/beoobakjmicjpifdpcbfdgifhimhpnen)

It's sites like github, which use X-Frame-Options, that can't be displayed in
a iframe.

------
molecule
HN 2001 - An iFrame Odyssey

